# Vintage Oris



## elster (Apr 22, 2010)

I have an old Oris that I have been told is not repairable.

I do really like the watch, so I have been wondering about maybe replacing the movement.

If anyone could help me ID what I need to get it would be most helpful.

Thanks.


----------



## clockworks (Apr 11, 2010)

Do you have any idea what the problem is? Anything is repairable if you are willing to throw enough cash at it. Have you asked a proper watchmaker for his opinion, or just a high street jeweller?

BTW, I'd be tempted to spend a few quid on a secondhand camera with a macro setting.


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

clockworks said:


> BTW, I'd be tempted to spend a few quid on a second hand camera with a macro setting.


I second that motion.


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

clockworks said:


> Do you have any idea what the problem is? Anything is repairable if you are willing to throw enough cash at it. Have you asked a proper watchmaker for his opinion, or just a high street jeweller?
> 
> BTW, I'd be tempted to spend a few quid on a secondhand camera with a macro setting.


"Do you have any idea what the problem is? Anything is repairable if you are willing to throw enough cash at it. Have you asked a proper watchmaker for his opinion, or just a high street jeweller?"

X2 

Also, if you can resize the picks down to 1024-768,that should be about as big as they need to be,the reason for this is because huge picks can take a long time to load.

Try and find out what is actually wrong with it,i wish you good luck


----------



## elster (Apr 22, 2010)

I put them up large, due to the camera quality.

I know I need to buy a camera, will be doing once I get paid for the next contract.

The watch man is supposedly the best in York, he has been good with my others. He did not specifically say anything.

If I get time I will nip in and ask him.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

use some software to crop the images and also reduce the kB please, I've had to delete them they were over 2.500 kB


----------



## elster (Apr 22, 2010)

pg tips said:


> use some software to crop the images and also reduce the kB please, I've had to delete them they were over 2.500 kB


Sorry.

When I return to the UK I will have a good camera awaiting me. I will put links up and thumbnails.


----------

